
Ubuntu drops Debian-installer support from 20.04 live server ISO - geerlingguy
https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631
======
geerlingguy
It seems like Ubuntu 20.04's server images only support Ubuntu's 'subiquity
server installer', and drops the debian-installer ('d-i') option. See related
documentation (though it is still not marked as stable):
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInsta...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls)

Posting this here for awareness for those who, like me, may be wanting to
update Packer build configs for 20.04 and are finding it a completely
different experience from 12/14/16/18.04 LTS releases...

~~~
akulbe
The obsession with Snap stuff is not winning friends and influencing people,
either. Installing stock apps via snaps and auto-updating them (whether you
want to or not) doesn't give folks warm fuzzies.

